# AlienBait's White Widow Harvest



## AlienBait

Hi folks,

I did not do a grow journal here for this plant, but I thought you might like to see the harvest pics.

This was a Dutch Passion White Widow from feminized seeds grown in my home made Drip/RDWC hydroponic system. It's like a Waterfarm except I use a fountain pump instead of a bubbler to bring the water to the top. The growing medium is regular red lava rocks.

I vegged for 7 weeks under 120 watts of fluorescent tubes. I wanted to veg for 5 weeks, but had some problems early in the grow which slowed things down. Once I got those corrected, it was smooth sailing.

I flowered for exactly 9 weeks under my 400W HPS.

Nutrients are "Vita-Grow" three-part nutes. Chemical, not organic.

I chopped her down today. Man, I hate harvesting... all that clipping, trimming, chopping....Pain in the neck! BUT, it is certainly worth the effort, so I really shouldn't complain. :2940th_rasta:  

Here are the numbers.....Are you ready?......:shocked:  1089 grams = 2 lbs, 6.4 ounces (Wet). :holysheep: 

That seemed a bit high, so I weighed it on another scale. Came out the same. 
Should be around 325 grams = 11 ounces dried.:smoke1:  

I'll post the actual numbers in a week or so.

Not too bad for one plant. I thought White Widow was suppose to be a low yielder. Guess not.:aok:  

Anyway, here are some pics:

The first three are right before the chop. 
4) A shot from the bottom after being cut down
5) A view of the grow rocks (lava rocks).  The stem was 1 inch in diameter.
6) I found some mold in one of the colas.  Cut that part out and the rest was fine.
7) A shot of the main Cola. My wife didn't want her jewlery showing.  
8) Same thing, but with a 2-liter bottle for size comparison.
9) The bud all laid out.
10) Box-O-Bud


----------



## hashpipe

damn man that crazy, how many plants did you have? nice looking buds too man.


----------



## AlienBait

hashpipe said:
			
		

> damn man that crazy, how many plants did you have? nice looking buds too man.


 
Thanks man.  It was only one plant.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :doh: :holysheep: Damn bro that is sweet cant wait to hear how that sweet bud taste like:hitchair: did u make that system your self? seems like it did its job lol great work again bro peace


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo AlienBait,

DEROOOOOOOLLL !!!!!!

man does that look good dude, congrats !!!
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## AlienBait

Thanks guys!  I'm a happy boy!

Sticky_Budz, Yes, I built the system myself.  It is just a 3.5 gallon bucket sitting inside a 5 gallon bucket.  Works like a Waterfarm system.  I've done a few grows in this system and it's worked great every time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great job mang. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp

Very impressive Alienbait. Just gave your rep a bump :aok:


----------



## maineharvest

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope my plants yeild a quarter of that.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Nice man... 

Very good job AB.. 2 lb's wet.. ??? nice harvest brotha...

If the nuggs are nice and hard they may only lose 60% or so of their mass... so you could get more if they are hard. Anyways , nice plant man you done a great job.


----------



## FlyinHighLikaKite

haha beautiful buddy keep it up


----------



## the_riz

*:holysheep: thats one very nice looking harvest dude, its all about maximizing one plants yeild huh!, hows the smoke? *


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Beauties.... keep up the good work man.. those looks amazing..


----------



## stonedsmithy

Hell yeah nice job mate hope mine turn out at least half as good as those do wicked az


----------



## bombbudpuffa

WOW!!! Thats an incredible harvest. 11 oz? Thats great!


----------



## AlienBait

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Thats an incredible harvest. 11 oz? Thats great!


 
Thanks man.  Really not sure if it's going to be 11 oz. yet.  It is still drying, but if the numbers work out like they have in the past, it should be very close.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Well good luck!!!


----------



## AlienBait

I have the final numbers. 

After drying it came out to 236 grams or 8.32 ounces. Not the 11 ounces I thought it would be , but still a respectable harvest.

That works out to 21.7% of the wet weight.

Now, I did dry it out more than I normally would have because I am worried about mold, but not so much that it would have made a 2 2/3 ounce difference. So, it seems I was a little too optimistic when I predicted 11 ounces.

Thanks for tuning in. Hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nearly 8 1/2 oz? Thats a great harvest. Hope you enjoy the smoke!


----------



## Dankerz

darn nice for only 1 low yeilding plant  hows it smoke? hows the high?


----------



## stonedsmithy

hell yer not bad bud good effort off one plant i hope to get even 1-2 ounces off my girls lol


----------



## mastersativa

hey alien, did you top it, and if so how many times?


----------



## Growdude

Hows it been AlienBait? see you been busy!
Very nice harvest of the the DPWW.

Glad to see your still around.


----------



## AlienBait

This thread is from back in June, but I've got a couple of other things going right now.

To answer MasterSativa, I did not top.  I used LST.  As you can see, if it is done right, the results are wonderful.:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds

AlienBait said:
			
		

> This thread is from back in June, but I've got a couple of other things going right now.
> 
> To answer MasterSativa, I did not top. I used LST. As you can see, if it is done right, the results are wonderful.:hubba:





Alienbait What is the "LST"?? Great grow:ccc: 

thanks JB


----------



## AlienBait

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Alienbait What is the "LST"?? Great grow:ccc:
> 
> thanks JB


 
LST stands for Low Stress Training.  Here is a thread that has some good examples:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2715


----------



## johnnybuds

AlienBait said:
			
		

> LST stands for Low Stress Training. Here is a thread that has some good examples:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2715








Thanks. That is what i thought it was but never heard it said that way.I know you tried the "LED's" lights before. It did look like they lost to the HPS lights.Do you think the New "UFO"(no pun intended) LED light would be better then the "Cheaper Lights" you where using???? Are there better LEDs then the other??


The heat is what i dont need.

:48:


----------



## AlienBait

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Do you think the New "UFO"(no pun intended) LED light would be better then the "Cheaper Lights" you where using???? Are there better LEDs then the other??


 
I haven't seen a grow completed with the UFO LED.  I think "High Times" did a review, but I have never seen any "regular people" do a grow with one.  They are still sticking to the idea that you only need red and blue lights to grow plants.  I found that may work fine for the Veg phase, but for flowering I really believe you need more colors.  

Since you read my other thread, you will know that I have some ideas on what to do.  I just need to put my plan into action.  

To answer your question:  Yes, some LEDs are better than others.  The good ones are brighter and are more precise on the wavelength they are suppose to put out.


----------



## johnnybuds

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a grow completed with the UFO LED. I think "High Times" did a review, but I have never seen any "regular people" do a grow with one. They are still sticking to the idea that you only need red and blue lights to grow plants. I found that may work fine for the Veg phase, but for flowering I really believe you need more colors.
> 
> Since you read my other thread, you will know that I have some ideas on what to do. I just need to put my plan into action.
> 
> To answer your question: Yes, some LEDs are better than others. The good ones are brighter and are more precise on the wavelength they are suppose to put out.




I will read all the thread to keep up with you. there is a dealer in town i asked about the "UFO" light, he said he sold 4 of them.i dont know if they got them or he was waiting on them. i will ask him the next time i'm there. it will be about three months since he told me about them.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

well what ya got hiding over there always loved your grows bro good info  hope to some of what you got going now:hubba:


----------



## holdmyown

talk about maximum value


----------



## AlienBait

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> well what ya got hiding over there always loved your grows bro good info hope to some of what you got going now:hubba:


 
I've got a couple of things going right now.  Just no pics because my camera is acting up.  I should be able to put something up in a week or two.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

Cool bro will be looking forward to it  ive have linked your led grow to a few peeps i know that are trying it on another site told them you had all kinds of great info  will be keep an eye out for them pics


----------



## ktownlegend

hey bro, doing good i see. been awhile. how did some of those experiments turn out from awhile ago? looks like a yummy harvest. 

Fire it up
KT


----------



## morrispk

Now thats a nice plant!! Very nice harvest bro, keep it up


----------



## Bob480

Great harvest, man! I am drooling over those buds.

I haven't smoked any dank in about 6 years, how sad is that? the prices here are just ridiculous, and that's if you can even find it.

Ugh, I gotta grow...


----------



## Ms. Jievil

Looks great!


----------



## captainbh420

damn just from one plant you got 2 lbs wet but 13 ounces of dry is still a good amount, awesome job by the way, two thumbs up


----------



## captainbh420

i mean 11*


----------

